# Looking for the best USB 3.0 hub within 1 to 1.5k



## Chetan1991 (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a compact USB 3.0 hub.
I've found this TP Link 4 port hub, which seems pretty nice, but isn't powered. Is there any other USB 3.0 hub in 800 to 1500 range with good build quality and power support as well?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

bump!


----------



## dissel (Mar 6, 2017)

you can buy this which is exactly under 1.5 k 

QuantumZERO QZ-HB10 60W USB 3.0 10-Port 12V 5A Powered Hub [VIA VL813 Chipset] - Buy QuantumZERO QZ-HB10 60W USB 3.0 10-Port 12V 5A Powered Hub [VIA VL813 Chipset] Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

I'm using it with my RPi3 mainly as well PC - No problem so far - Though without power adapter it don't work at all - That is the only minus.

If you looking for good looking non-powered from the same company - Nothing special - ideal for pendrive / wireless dongle / Mouse KBD etc.

QuantumZERO QZ-HB01 USB 3.0 4-Port Bus Powered Aluminum Hub [1.3 ft builtin cable] [VIA VL813 Chipset] - Buy QuantumZERO QZ-HB01 USB 3.0 4-Port Bus Powered Aluminum Hub [1.3 ft builtin cable] [VIA VL813 Chipset] Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

Often these two model goes under Lightning Deal when 100 -200 bucks cheaper....I bought from there.

- - - Updated - - -

Forget to ADD - I also have this one for a Long time - Work without Power for small Device such as Pendrive Wireless Dongle etc but when connected to HDD it requires power to function properly ...Though price is now near/over 2k.

Transcend TS-HUB3K USB 3.0 4-port Hub - 3 x USB 3.0 USB Downstream 1 x USB 3.0 Powered USB Downstream 1 x Power 1 x USB 3.0 USB Upstream - External - Buy Transcend TS-HUB3K USB 3.0 4-port Hub - 3 x USB 3.0 USB Downstream 1 x USB 3.0 Powered USB Downstream 1 x Power 1 x USB 3.0 USB Upstream - External Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------

